
First Official Pics of Tesla Model S Leaked - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/26/leak-tesla-model-s-pics-surface-on-web-ahead-of-todays-debut/
======
transburgh
I like that design (although I cant see the front) better than the coupe.

